# Small cyst on dogs upper eyelid. Should I be concerned? (pics inside)



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

So, I posed in the outdoor forum about a year and a half ago when I first noticed a small cyst on my dog's upper eyelid. It remained that size until recently today I noticed it's gotten larger.

Her behavior is the same (happy), still eats and drinks healthily, nothing out of the normal in terms of behavior.

I think it's still worth a trip to the vet, but figured I'd get some insight from anyone here if you have any. Thanks!
First pic is where it was a year and a half ago, 2nd pic is today.


----------



## suzysues (Nov 2, 2013)

I am sure you have got this sorted now, but my vet found the same thing on my 9yr old Goldens eye today. Its still very small (I hadn't even noticed it) but he said to take her back if it grew as it could cause a problem. How is your dog now?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Both Max, suspected spaniel/lab and Sassy, looked to be a lab mix, developed small wart like growths on lower eyelids. I left them alone until they bothered the corneas and then they were removed, by coincidence when they were each 13 years old. The first growth Max developed pulled the eyelid down and out so could have been left but he does look much better with it off. I think that one had been present for a couple years before the second one grew large enough to bother his cornea.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

If in the near future your dog goes under for anything I would have the growth removed at that time. If it looks like the growth is rubbing on the eye at all then it needs to be looked at the vet again. Ulcers could develop if this happens. Depending on what you and your vet decides what is best for the dog, most will leave it alone as long as it remains small.


----------



## suzysues (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. Abbey's is at the outer corner of her eye, so isn't bothering her at all. I will just keep checking it & take her back if it grows.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Sure it's not a stye? Summer's stye looked a lot like that. I ended up having to have it operated on (it's a very long story though because her surgery was botched).










It would flare up from time to time.


----------

